# I-MAC Restore



## roylee77 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Mac laptop and would like to know how to restore a the laptop to factory settings, i.e format of the hard drive etc etc. 

If a CD is required that i do not have, if possible could anyone please post instructions on the manual way of dealing with this.

I am now to Apple and would like some guidence


Thanks 

Lee


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the only way to "factory fresh" is with the system restore cd that came with the mac new. otherwise, all you can do is wipe the drive and do a fresh os install. if you do not have the restore cd that came with the mac, then you need to get a retail os install cd. without knowing the exact model of the mac, i can't tell you which os to get and install on it. so i need to know the mac's hardware stats before being able to tell you which os to get. please list the mac model, cpu type and speed, total ram, hard drive size, and disk drive type, and then i can list the best os to install on it, and where to get it.


----------

